# Accucraft update



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I see that not only is WSL 10 listed as under consideration, so is SPNG 18. Ah...going to really have to save!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While I have you attention Lorna...

Did you get your feet wet this week...with raging waters topping out above flood stage..near you!!

Dirk


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Not strictly live steam, but certainly good news for those of us who run standard gauge steam, they have a 1:32 scale double-sheathed wood reefer and USRA boxcar under consideration too. Yes please!


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Got wet but in general nothing too bad though your right the had to shut the bridge about a mile away.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I see they have now added a 1:32 flat car and gondola to the "under consideration" list as well.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna said:


> I see that not only is WSL 10 listed as under consideration, so is SPNG 18. Ah...going to really have to save!


And SP #1, "Little Giant", the only 3' gauge diesel.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> And SP #1, "Little Giant", the only 3' gauge diesel.


The only one on SP perhaps, but not the only one, period.
There have been dozens, perhaps hundreds of 3-foot gauge diesels built.

Scot


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Saw that as well. Not a real big diesel fan, but I have to admit for 3ft NG NA diesels, it is the White Pass ALCOs that get me interested (yes my name is Lorna and I am an ALCOhaulic). It would be nice to see these done properly in 1:20.3 rather than LGB's rather flexible nominal 1:22.5.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The D&RGW had two NG diesels that they ran out of Durango. The small Plymouth that LGB modeled years ago and now is at the Colorado RR museum in Golden, and an experimental one provided by the US Army. The latter one, I believe was designed to be able to run on different gauge tracks. There are a few pictures of it running between Durango and Farmington in some of my books.

I believe that they got rid of the Plymouth when Durango became a tourist destination and they wanted an "All Steam" yard.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna said:


> Saw that as well. Not a real big diesel fan, but I have to admit for 3ft NG NA diesels, it is the White Pass ALCOs that get me interested (yes my name is Lorna and I am an ALCOhaulic). It would be nice to see these done properly in 1:20.3 rather than LGB's rather flexible nominal 1:22.5.


It has been suggested that the EBT mikado is very similar to the White Pass version (which it is, though the drivers are only 44" vs 48" on the EBT.) Maybe Accucraft can be persuaded to make a run of WP&Y equipment when they finish doing all the SP stuff.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

So what happened to #15 - previously produced in electric - I believe.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

The D&RGW #50 which used a Caterpillar diesel engine is actually a Davenport, not a Plymouth. Although Plymouth had diesel as an option, the majority of Plymouth locomotives produced, according to the production numbers, were actually gasoline powered, not diesel. FYI.

Regards,


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. I should have checked my facts before posting. I could have gone out to the garage and looked at my #50 and read CATERPILLER on the front.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Shay Gear Head said:


> So what happened to #15 - previously produced in electric - I believe.


Bruce,
If you are referring to EBT #15, then yes, it was produced by RY Models. I believe there are still some left - and #14. I have a #15. Here's both #12 and #15 together - #12 is cooling down wih the blowdown valve open.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete

Chances are good that Bruce {Shay Gear head} was referring to West Side Shay #15 produced in electric by Accucraft, rather than EBT Mike #15, produced by RYM.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think WSL 15 is going to be made in live steam but Accucraft looks to be just moving toward WSL10 in live steam (and electric). Who knows maybe they might eventually.

Not sure what is on their minds for Narrow Gauge post what is on the consideration list. Time will tell.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If any WSL Shay is produced it will be the #15. And as to electric Shay or Heisler its already been made years ago and wont be reproduced. Now were still waiting on the Heisler to get through the factory for this winter.... I hope


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

rwjenkins said:


> Not strictly live steam, but certainly good news for those of us who run standard gauge steam, they have a 1:32 scale double-sheathed wood reefer and USRA boxcar under consideration too. Yes please!



Glad to hear some of you like my 1:32 scale freight car projects. The USRA boxcar should be a good one, same with a 52' gondola. I've been asked by a few 1:32 scale modelers to consider doing a tank car instead of a flatcar. American Car & Foundry's Type 21 8,000 gallon tank car would be perfect for 1:32 scale modelers. Walthers (Life-Like Proto 2000) did them in HO scale, they're superb models! These tank cars are perfect for the 1940s and '50s steam/diesel period that many of you follow

https://www.pwrs.ca/new_announcement_images/products/Walthers/HO_Proto/Proto_8000G_Tank_media.png

a few prototype photos

http://www.protocraft.com/images/380.jpg

http://www.protocraft.com/images/316.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IR9-LsSEli0/UzCJ5IdMIqI/AAAAAAAAHDE/oOXuEHn_myE/s1600/AOX+842+Dill.jpg

Great thing about the USRA 40' single sheathed boxcar is the possibility for LOTS of roadnames

http://www.ttnut.com/usra-single-sheathed-boxcars-clones-t1012.html

http://www.atlaso.com/ousraboxcar6.htm

For a gondola, I was looking at either an AC&F, Bethlehem Steel, or Greenville Steel Car design commonly found in the 1930s-1950s era, though many last longer, in some cases into the 1970s

http://www.steamerafreightcars.com/gallery/gon/boaarmain.html

http://www.steamerafreightcars.com/gallery/gon/pm18948main.html

http://www.steamerafreightcars.com/gallery/gon/ple2411main.html

Anyway, just a little something to consider.

Sincerely,

Robert Sarberenyi
Marketing Director
Accucraft Trains


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,
Thank you for your input and participation.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Accucraft said:


> I've been asked by a few 1:32 scale modelers to consider doing a tank car instead of a flatcar.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


Robert,
Sorry to disagree, but I would find a flat car much more useful.
Of course price comes into it.
If it's expensive like the CMP ones that you did, I probably wouldn't be as interested!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with David.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

*the Accucraft #50 was a better model than...*



chuck n said:


> the small [not-]Plymouth that LGB modeled years ago [which was 1:24?...certainly not 1:20.3].
> 
> Chuck


The D&RGW got #50 in 1963 from the Sumpter Valley RR by way of the Edward Hines Lumber Company. It had a remote air-operated uncoupler that the D&RGW didn't use, but left the air cylinders in place as on the model. It was sold in 1970 to the Roaring Camp and Big Trees RR and then, eventually to the CRRM.


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

Lorna said:


> I see that not only is WSL 10 listed as under consideration, so is SPNG 18. Ah...going to really have to save!


West Side Lumber #10, a three-truck Shay, should be a great locomotive in 1:20.3 scale live steam and electric! Not since WSL Shay #15 (in electric), offered several years ago, have we done anything more for West Side aficionados. Told Cliff we should also offer another small run of brass WSL cabooses

http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=284

SP narrow gauge #18 is another fine loco we hope to tackle. As you know, we did SP narrow gauge #8 and #9 some time ago. It also helps that #18 is currently under restoration. In fact, the group expects the FRA to conduct the official hydro test this month!

http://carsoncolorado.com/

IMHO, SP narrow gauge diesel #1 (GE 50-tonner) is another good choice, even though it’s not a steam loco. Here’s a nifty shot of #18 and #1 together

http://www.richyodermodels.com/rym_images/ge_50/laststeamrun8and1sidebyside600x469.jpg

Robert Sarberenyi
Marketing Director
Accucraft Trains


----------



## Accucraft (Jul 30, 2014)

David Leech said:


> Robert,
> Sorry to disagree, but I would find a flat car much more useful.
> Of course price comes into it.
> If it's expensive like the CMP ones that you did, I probably wouldn't be as interested!
> ...



David,

I didn't mean to imply we'd do a tank car in place of a flatcar. I still want to offer a 40' or 50' flatcar in 1:32 some day. Also, please keep in mind we are talking plastic models, not brass. Prices would be in-line with other plastic rolling stock we offer.

Robert Sarberenyi
Marketing Director
Accucraft Trains


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I think an 8,000 gallon tank car would be an exciting addition to the lineup. The flatcar would be nice too, but the MTH version is readily available for those who really want one. As far as I know, there hasn't been an affordable, ready-to-run steam era tank car in 1:32. I've been thinking about scratchbuilding one for years.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Richard,
The MTH flat car is far too modern and long for the steam era.
Yes Robert, thankyou for clarifying - a 40' or 50' flat car would be perfect.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Accucraft said:


> West Side Lumber #10, a three-truck Shay, should be a great locomotive in 1:20.3 scale live steam and electric! Not since WSL Shay #15 (in electric), offered several years ago, have we done anything more for West Side aficionados. Told Cliff we should also offer another small run of brass WSL cabooses
> 
> http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=284
> 
> ...


Robert, I have been holding my breath since I first heard about this planned WSL #10 precisely five years ago now (September 2009)... This is an excellent choice of the prototype and I really hope that we will see WLS #10 in live steam soon. #15 is a less interesting prototype, although it could be considered at some point in the future when #10 sells out. Actually, after #10 and before #15 there should be #12 which is also a personal favourite of Cliff and my own too. 

Since the WSL caboose is in brass, why not make a different (long) caboose now? #5 is an excellent choice (#1 or #7 are also good) and it should be a minor investment to produce a long version instead of the previously released one!

It is always good to see a new steamer, SP#18 sounds great. But where is the caboose or a combine to go with it?

EBT #12 also needs a caboose in brass...

WP&Y #73 has been recently photographed and carefully inspected by David, so I expect it to be announced not too long from now;-)...

Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 

PS do not forget the Uintah Mallets


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a production of EBT cabooses built by Geoff Ringle through Rich Yoder. 

http://www.oldirondesigns.com/custom-models.html

Not sure that a new or rerun brass caboose would be the best choice. They took a long time to sell out and as Rob just posted they were blown out in a stock sale at 25% off. Id rather see efforts go to getting the locos and plastic stock out that are released as there is years worth of production already on the wall.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Kovacjr said:


> There was a production of EBT cabooses built by Geoff Ringle through Rich Yoder.
> 
> http://www.oldirondesigns.com/custom-models.html
> 
> Not sure that a new or rerun brass caboose would be the best choice. They took a long time to sell out and as Rob just posted they were blown out in a stock sale at 25% off. Id rather see efforts go to getting the locos and plastic stock out that are released as there is years worth of production already on the wall.


Coincidentally Yoder's caboose is mainly plastic;-)... Sweet, but even a full brass caboose should not cost more than $400. At over $2000 a plastic caboose is, well, pricey. I initially succumbed but protested when the price was raised up. There is still scope for 50 or more brass EBT cabooses by Accucraft as there were probably more than 50 EBT#12 engines sold... plus a few Yoder's electrics.

WSL cabooses took a long time to sell simply because there was little interest in electric Shay. Now sold out, they are not that easy to come by secondhand. Once the Heisler and the Shay #10 are released, there will be enough market for 50-100 new cabooses (hopefully long version).

Many good reasons to stay healthy and live long... Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> There was a production of EBT cabooses


There is a current model kit available from Iron Horse Engraving. http://ironhorseengraving.com/model-train-kits/


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Pete, yes, a sweet looking wooden box, but look at the price of this kit... Accucraft sells brass cabooses for around $400 complete with trucks, couplers and everything, painted, lettered and ready to run. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi - I gotta say with Geoffs caboose, if you only saw photos in a outdoor environment you cant tell the difference between real and model. BTW the frame is all custom brass and hand soldered up. All underbody rivets along with every interior detail. Nothing spared. Yes its expensive but there were I think 25 built over the last 3 years? Having the Accucraft brass DRG caboose Id take Geoffs anyday even if it is plastic. Not that I have one or need one as I don't have a EBT loco.

As to the WSL caboose, Doug Bronson is making that small caboose/sandcar in kit form shortly. With the short production of the Heisler planned I cant see a caboose run made. 450.00-475.00 IF 100 were made is a pretty close estimate and that no interior. That's more than the number of Heislers going to be made. Often I see the brass WSL caboose on Ebay sell for 175-225.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jason, Yes, I saw the photos, videos and talked with Geoff and Rich. It was the price increase which finally put me off. For $2500 I would probably be able to buy the real thing standing somewhere on a siding... All hope in Bachmann, they already redefined the word 'caboose' in plastic. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Speaking of cabeese, I always thought the neat side door job from the Pacific Coast Ry would make a great model. It survives still at the California RR museum.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorna, by all means! http://www.rrphotoarchive.com/galleries/caboose_captive/detail_pages/pcry_2/index.html


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Zubi, what you describe as a "sweet looking wooden box" is about as close to a $500 model of an EBT steel-frame caboose as you're likely to get in our lifetime. You know what they say about birds in hand and all that...










You're welcome to wait for the stars and planets to align so you can buy something like this ready to go out of the box (with no guarantee that it's going to _be_ $500 if it does come out) or you can spend that same $500 today for the wood kit and sundry items, spend a few weeks' worth of spare evenings assembling, detailing, and painting the kit, and be off and running with your new caboose by the end of this month. 

We spend enough time in this hobby waiting for manufacturers to produce what they _say_ they're working on. Why waste time waiting even longer for them to produce what they _haven't_ said they're even considering, when another manufacturer has that product ready to go?

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, I re-read your post a couple of times... are you equating a 2 week long kit build to a "product ready to go".... ? 

I read your last 2 paragraphs several times... this is what I get from it... so please can you confirm my interpretation is correct or not?

Thanks, Greg


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Kevin, in my case the reason is very simple, it is much more likely that for the stars and planets to align, than me having a few weeks' worth of spare evenings... If this were a complete kit like Hartford, I would perhaps buy it just to put it on a pile of other kits which I don't even have time to open. I'd just enjoy looking at the box full of loose parts for $500... Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi
PS your caboose looks great!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

zubi said:


> Jason, Yes, I saw the photos, videos and talked with Geoff and Rich. It was the price increase which finally put me off. For $2500 I would probably be able to buy the real thing standing somewhere on a siding... All hope in Bachmann, they already redefined the word 'caboose' in plastic. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


 
Very true Zubi, Ill have to snap a photo of my Bachmann that I had Geoff do up for me. While the interior is not weathers or touched I was only concerned with the exterior.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Zubi, you took the words out of my mouth!

I barely have time to fit decoders, I do not have the time to build any rolling stock, I must buy off the shelf, therefore, if I cannot purchase it outright, it is "not available" to me.

Regards, Greg


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

My usual question at this juncture is do you watch TV? Everyone has the same time, it is what our lives and habits allow us to do with it. No disrespect intended to anyone, just making a point.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

zubi said:


> Pete, yes, a sweet looking wooden box, but look at the price of this kit... Accucraft sells brass cabooses for around $400 complete with trucks, couplers and everything, painted, lettered and ready to run. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


My comment was merely that a caboose is available - and given that RYM has sold a few already, there probably isn't much of a market for another brass one.
Incidentally, Geoff's RYM caboose was complete and ready to roll. [I got a "kit" because Geoff thought I'd enjoy making one.] As mentioned, Geoff's handiwork is such that his are difficult to tell from the real thing. Mine, on the other hand . . . 

So I wouldn't ask Accucraft to make an EBT caboose. I'd suggest some new injection-moulded coaches for $250, like their new UK BR coaches or the existing J&S. How about an earlier board-and-batten duckbill roof coach and matching full baggage to go with their 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 ?

(Incidentally, when Bachmann asked what kind of coach we wanted a few years ago, that style was pretty much the concensus. Being in the middle of the recession, nothing happened - but we could still be sirprised.)


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

cocobear1313 said:


> My usual question at this juncture is do you watch TV? Everyone has the same time, it is what our lives and habits allow us to do with it. No disrespect intended to anyone, just making a point.



Cocobear, I do not even have a TV, never had one in fact... Though, I used to have a radio 30 years ago! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Pete Thornton said:


> My comment was merely that a caboose is available - and given that RYM has sold a few already, there probably isn't much of a market for another brass one.
> Incidentally, Geoff's RYM caboose was complete and ready to roll. [I got a "kit" because Geoff thought I'd enjoy making one.] As mentioned, Geoff's handiwork is such that his are difficult to tell from the real thing. Mine, on the other hand . . .
> 
> So I wouldn't ask Accucraft to make an EBT caboose. I'd suggest some new injection-moulded coaches for $250, like their new UK BR coaches or the existing J&S. How about an earlier board-and-batten duckbill roof coach and matching full baggage to go with their 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 ?
> ...


Pete, the work on your caboose seems to be progressing well, and please keep us updated. This may help some people who would like to make one using this body kit and who will need to add trucks, details etc by themselves. 
Now regarding the market, please consider this, Rio Grande caboose was already available in wood from Hartford for many years, then it was made in brass by Precision Scale, then it was made by Accucraft again in brass, and next thing, Bachmann released a dream of a caboose in plastic. 
Even the short caboose was first made by Accucraft in brass, then repeated in plastic, even though an excellent wooden kit by Hartford existed long before.
I don't know who will make EBT caboose, and I do not know if it will be an EBT, but I like cabooses so I would like to see a few more. But I prefer engines, so until they make more cabooses, I will stick with engines... there is quite a few of those around!
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Proposed Accucraft locomotives from Argyle Locomotive Australia.
http://www.argyleloco.com.au/news.htm

NSW Government Railways Streamlined C38 Class '3801' - 1:32 Scale (Image: Craig Mackey)









NSW Tramways Baldwin Steam Tram Motor and Trailer - 1:32 Scale (Image: ARHSnsw Rail Resource Centre)









Victorian Railways 'G' Class Garratt - 1:19,05 Scale









Also from Garden Rail Specialists, England: Tasmanian K1 Garratt


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

That's correct Garratt, Live steam has never been this exciting regarding factory production models. At least in narrow gauge which is my focus. I can hardly keep up with these releases... Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Zubi, they are making all the locos I want in NG which is going to send me broke! All I can say is I'm glad they are all in the slow AC pipe to give me time to save the spondulies required. ;-)

I just spent last weekend having a cab ride in a Fowler 0-6-0DM on the Walhalla line which was where the G42 Garratt originally ran.
It is one windy cliff hanger through a steep gully that originally had water wheels and gold workings alongside into the old picturesque, now sleepy gold town of Walhalla. The gold ran out just after the line was finished and ironically most of the town was then dismantled and railed back to the big smoke. Later the line was finally closed around 1944.
They had a 2'6" gauge climax that hauled logs on a branch up near there too. 
http://www.walhallarail.com/7a-walhalla-photo-album/a2f6017.html#previous-photo

Garratt G42 in Walhalla 1926









Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

@Greg, when I wrote "ready to go," I meant "existing," meaning you can call or e-mail the manufacturer, pay your money, and have the product on your doorstep within a week or so. The Rich Yoder Models version will be ready to run, but costs a premium. The Iron Horse Engraving version costs a fair amount less, but requires sweat equity to get to the point where you can run it. Still, even if you did only one step from those instructions a month, you're going to have a finished caboose a lot sooner than you would by waiting for a manufacturer to mass produce one. 

@Zubi, it's a matter of priorities. If we _want_ to do something, we _make_ the time to do it. We all have had projects which languished on the shelf for lack of inspiration until that spark ignited. Once it did, we'd work in every spare minute we could find to get it done. 

To the point of the discussion, what incentive would Accucraft have to introduce a brass, ready-to-run model of this specific caboose? Their core customers--those who are passionate about the EBT--have likely already purchased one of the two existing caboose models. So the base is likely out of the pool except maybe for those who might want two cabooses. That leaves the casual modeler or the straggler passionate modeler who "needs" an inexpensive, ready-to-run version. How big is that market, and how does it compare to the market for other cabooses from other railroads? History has shown that EBT models aren't quite as popular as we EBT fans would like to imagine. If it's _my_ money on the line, I'm not betting on it. 

Later,

K


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

More Garratt s on the way? Happy Dance!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Garratt, You are 100% right... the trouble is, there are still more NG locomotives which they might make;-)!! Thank you for the splendid photograph of G42 at Walhalla line!! I did not know the line still operates, I need to go there!! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

East Broad Top said:


> @Greg, when I wrote "ready to go," I meant "existing," meaning you can call or e-mail the manufacturer, pay your money, and have the product on your doorstep within a week or so. The Rich Yoder Models version will be ready to run, but costs a premium. The Iron Horse Engraving version costs a fair amount less, but requires sweat equity to get to the point where you can run it. Still, even if you did only one step from those instructions a month, you're going to have a finished caboose a lot sooner than you would by waiting for a manufacturer to mass produce one.
> 
> @Zubi, it's a matter of priorities. If we _want_ to do something, we _make_ the time to do it. We all have had projects which languished on the shelf for lack of inspiration until that spark ignited. Once it did, we'd work in every spare minute we could find to get it done.
> 
> ...



Kevin, Rich Yoder also offers a few kits now. For those who want to exercise that sweet equity. 

As for the priorities, you are entirely right. The problem is I have too many priorities...

As for the EBT, I do not really care that much at all, their cabooses are nice, but I'm perfectly happy to run the EBT #12 without a caboose or with a D&RGW caboose for that matter. 

If Accucraft or Bachmann or Wuhu for that matter, will bring out some nice new cabooses, I will probably get them, as to date, I got practically all the NG cabooses ever produced.

Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Proposed Accucraft locomotives from Argyle Locomotive Australia.
> http://www.argyleloco.com.au/news.htm
> 
> NSW Government Railways Streamlined C38 Class '3801' - 1:32 Scale (Image: Craig Mackey)
> ...


Love all of them [except perhaps that green paint!] The tram engine will be a big hit with everyone, I suspect. Coaches to go with it too.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

So looks like ordering overseas then?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, to have a Garratt in 7/8! That K1 is especially tasty.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep! 7/8th scale would be really cool! guess most of the folks getting one would need a larger garden though!


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Is the K1 going to be 7/8 or 1:19?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Lorna, I would say it is going to be in 1:19.05. There is not much info yet but it is proposed to be available in 32mm and 45mm gauge. The 16mm to the foot scale (1:19.05) is used for 2ft gauge prototypes on 32mm track which all makes mathematical sense but many 1:19.05 locomotives are also available or adjustable to the popular 45mm gauge which is not correct but good for those with existing 45mm track. Mainly a UK thing.

http://www.grsuk.com/Tasmanian_K1_Garratt_Live_Steam-M6519

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Andrew, it is definitely going to be 16mm scale, just like the rest of the wonderful range of two-footers produced by Accucraft UK and by many other makes in the UK and not to forget, in Australia. Most are re-gaugeable which make them suitable for anyone with 45mm track such as myself. Although I wish I had a 32mm track too! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Zubi, it is a odd scale arrangement for 45mm gauge track but totally understandable. The Australian 2'6" gauge models have taken the same approach even though not technically correct. The scale of 1:19.05 gives a model that is not too different in size alongside other narrow gauge trains. They all look good together. If these models were made in true scale on 45mm track they would be huge. I have Lew and the Countess which are both regaugable. My San Cheng Double Fairlie though had to be ordered for either 32mm or 45mm which is not adjustable. I chose the 45mm version which does lack the overhang as on the prototype 2ft gauge. Isle of Man ran 3ft gauge so they are in the correct scale of 1:20.32 like USA stuff. I'm sure you knew all that but just for those curious about the why's of 1:19.05 scale on 45mm track.

Andrew


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

and just remember that loads of UK NG lines were not 2' either, like L&W, Tallylyn etc - 32mm isn't right either! 16mm is just a good middle ground for anything between 2' and 2'9"

David.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

David Fletcher said:


> and just remember that loads of UK NG lines were not 2' either, like L&W, Tallylyn etc - 32mm isn't right either! 16mm is just a good middle ground for anything between 2' and 2'9"
> 
> David.


Andrew and David, I specifically mentioned 2 footer prototypes.. For 762mm or 38" that is 2'6" prototypes, I personally prefer 45mm gauge in 16mm scale. BTW, I am thinking of getting some 32mm track. PECO seems to be the only reasonable choice, do you know if it is weather resistant like LGB? Pity they only offer two radii. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Isn't 32 mm O gauge track? I'd image there is quite a lot of O track available, even in two-rail.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

*K1 Garratt in 7/8n2*

If you want a K1 Garratt in 7/8" scale to run on 45mm track (for proper 2' gauge), I suspect you'll need to make it yourself...that's what Steve King and I are doing. Yes, the engine is a beast!

It's a long term project for both of us, as we have gotten bogged down on several occasions working out operational problems with steam lines and the twin power units. Here's an "in progress" photo of Steve's from a few years back when he was towing it around Stapleton's track...mine's not this far along yet. We'll eventually get them done, but we moved the K1 project to the back burner to do the Lawley project which is a much more straightforward design.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Zubi, Peco SL-600 SM32 track comes in 3ft flexible lengths, boxes of 12 and separately. It is code 200 nickel silver rail with 'weathered' UV resistant narrow gauge ties. It is commonly used in the UK for garden railroads.

Andrew


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

*SM32 Track*

Check out the 32mm gauge track made and sold by Sunset Valley. It is very nice looking track with larger code 250 rail. I have used the PECO 32mm gauge track for almost 20 years now and can testify to it's durability and quality as excellent.

Sunsetvalleyrailroad.com

Best Wishes,

Ric


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ric and Andrew, Thank you for the info, yes I know PECO 32mm track but I never applied it outdoors. Now with your recommendation as to the durability outdoors, I will get myself some track to experience real 16mm scale look and feel. With best wishes from Yichang, Zubi


----------

